
Jon Kabat-Zinn's Science of Mindfulness [audio] - slamdunc
http://www.onbeing.org/program/opening-our-lives/138/audio
======
xtacy
On a related note, I found this ebook ("Mindfulness in Plain English") an
interesting read, clearing misconceptions about meditation and how it is
related to mindfulness.

<http://www.urbandharma.org/udharma4/mpe.html>

~~~
vidarh
That one is great. Especially worth recommending in a place like this where
I'd expect more people than average would prefer a resource that isn't full of
religious stuff one might not agree with.

I loved it, as while this book was written by a Buddhist monk, apart from an
odd reference here and there, the book is a "manual" first and foremost. It
describes the mechanics of mindfulness meditation, rather than the Buddhist
spiritual basis for it. It doesn't make any promises of supernatural results,
and in general is a reasonably painless read for atheists or people who
otherwise don't share the authors beliefs. The only mentions of Buddhism is
for historical context.

In a similar vein, I'd recommend Gil Fronsdal's "Introduction to meditation"
series of podcasts: <http://www.audiodharma.org/series/1/talk/1762/>

They're a great companion to Mindfulness in Plain English, and they're also
largely religion free and no-nonsense.

~~~
tylee78
Buddhism does not really fit the (Western) context of a "religion" anyways -
probably that's why. That is especially true for the more ancient forms of
Buddhism - which the author of this book subscribes to.

------
phreeza
An interesting point he talks about is that growing up at the intersection
between science and art lead him towards mindfulness. This reminded me of pgs
Hackers and Painters connection.

------
spodek
Jon Kabat-Zinn gave an hour-long talk at Google I found excellent too (they
talk about it in this interview).

Both restful and thought-provoking. If you're mildly interested, I recommend
watching the video.

I think this is the link -- <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nwwKbM_vJc> \--
but I'm in China, which blocks YouTube, so please correct if it's wrong.

Edit: his Wikipedia page -- <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jon_Kabat-Zinn> \--
links to a bunch of talks he's given --
[http://www.google.co.in/search?q=Jon+Kabat-
Zinn&hl=en...](http://www.google.co.in/search?q=Jon+Kabat-
Zinn&hl=en&safe=off&rlz=1B3GGLL_enIN384IN384&prmd=vnibo&source=univ&tbs=vid:1&tbo=u&ei=uVysTM9girxwgMy08QQ&sa=X&oi=video_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCQQqwQwAA&gbv=1&sei=J-TgUOPoFKeaiAfOt4CADw)

------
StacyC
JKZ has some good videos on YT for anyone looking to learn more about
mindfulness meditation.

------
javert
Could someone please give an executive summary? (I know there may be some
irony in asking this.)

~~~
andrewcooke
mindful meditation is currently popular in western medicine. the idea is that
you sit somewhere peaceful, close your eyes, and think about your breathing.
pretty much immediately you're going to start thinking about something else,
so you gently notice, acknowledge that you're distracted, put the thought
aside, and go back to thinking about your breath.

that's it, basically. you repeat that and you slowly get better and catching
the thoughts and not thinking them. there are then various claims made about
benefits that arise from doing this.

disclaimer - i'm just describing mindful meditation, which i use and find
helpful (it's easy to do and may reduce stress). the recording itself is a bit
gushing / over-enthusiastic for me in places, but it's an interview with
someone connected to mindful meditation. there's a walk-through of what i
describe above from about 19:45.

------
cavilling_elite
I've been doing this for a couple of months to deal with anxiety, I can't
recommend it enough.

------
kennethcwilbur
sorry... this comes across as pure advertising to me.

